# Old version, Intel Xeon X3430



## gjl (May 1, 2022)

I know that the forum is for new supported versions, but I am trying to save a perfectly good old server from the landfill and keep me from having to spend hundreds of dollars on new equipment.
I have downloaded ver 13 i386 which should be the 32 bit version.  It loads on the server as a virtual machine but will not load from the USB stick.  I was able to load Linux Mint from a USB and the BIOS recognizes the USB and offers it as an option under boot menu.

Any help would be appreciated even if it is to just confirm I have the right 32 bit version.  A pointer to an older version that would be more likely to work would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2022)

CPU supports Intel 64, so just use a supported AMD64 version.


----------



## gjl (May 3, 2022)

Thanks, you're right. I had a bad download of the original ISO and mistook the load error for 32 bit vs 64. Bonehead move on my part.  Running fine now.


----------



## cracauer@ (May 4, 2022)

That is a perfectly capable CPU even by today's standards and it doesn't require to do anything special WRT the FreeBSD install (unless you have some ultra-weird server hardware around it, but that is unlikely).


----------



## shkhln (May 4, 2022)

Capable in terms of CPU features perhaps, but otherwise not great. Power consumption might be an issue (depending on usage).


----------



## cracauer@ (May 4, 2022)

It is just a glorified early i7 with ECC support.

Idle power isn't as low as today's CPUs, but not higher than a desktop of the same year.


----------

